# AFAS and Colony American Homes



## chelle33 (May 3, 2013)

Good morning,
I would first like the thank you all for your hard work and dedication to CAH. Thank you for your cooperation and patience with all of the updates and changes.
Please see the below updates and confirmation given per client;
o The client prefers that we don’t use the allowable to remove external debris, however they are authorizing us to only remove 2 CY of external debris (on front lawn). If there is additional external debris, they want us to mow around it.
o The client no longer wants us removing leaves from property unless it’s 3 CYS or less.
o If the total amount of leafs exceeds 3 cubic yards, then the leaves should be moved in order to move forward with the scheduled grass service. A bid for leaf removal will need to be submitted.
· Wooded/Rural Communities: Blow leaves away from home into wooded area within property line.
· Residential/HOA Communities: Determine a collection point, within property line and not in immediate front view of property. Blow leaved
Colony Initial Work Order instructions have also been updated. You will need to be sure to review these changes and if you have questions or are unsure you need to be sure to address the questions.

Reminders:

*Initial service allowable is $240.
*DO NOT REMOVE DEBRIS WITHOUT MY APPROVAL

I will no longer adjust pricing on work orders unless I have the following provided to me in the email request AND on the work order.

· DETAILED notes on what was completed. CY, linear feet, if ladders were used, what tools were used, etc. – What did you do to get this price adjustment?
· Photos of any requests MUST be on the work order. You do NOT have to email me those.
· I need you to convince me you deserve the price you ask for, just like I have to convince the client the work is worth that price. Sell it to me so I can sell it to them.

Please let me know if you have any questions or concerns regarding this email.


----------



## Framer1901 (Nov 2, 2013)

Leaves don't move themselves, and there is definetly a fee involved for their movement.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

We are going to be SOO SOO Rich Where do I sign? Can I start yesterday?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

chelle33 said:


> I need you to convince me you deserve the price you ask for, just like I have to convince the client the work is worth that price. Sell it to me so I can sell it to them.


Does that sum up a regional or what?


----------



## lakeshore67 (Sep 5, 2014)

OMG that  is funny are they nuts.... Wow it just keeps getting better:thumbup:


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*In other words please make the leaves go away for free*

and we will handle all that messy getting paid for it.


----------



## chelle33 (May 3, 2013)

Framer1901 said:


> Leaves don't move themselves, and there is definetly a fee involved for their movement.


i said the same thing can't wait to hear there answer when i ask today.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Likely they are going to educate you that "moving" the leaves isn't the same as "removing" the leaves. Something on the order of, since you are blowing the walks and drive clear anyway, that this is probably included in the service.
That email is like a horrific car accident....


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Likely they are going to educate you that "moving" the leaves isn't the same as "removing" the leaves. Something on the order of, since you are blowing the walks and drive clear anyway, that this is probably included in the service.
> That email is like a horrific car accident....


Relocating the leaves...:whistling2: lol


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Likely they are going to educate you that "moving" the leaves isn't the same as "removing" the leaves. Something on the order of, since you are blowing the walks and drive clear anyway, that this is probably included in the service.
> That email is like a horrific car accident....


LOL..:lol:


----------



## SJPI (Jan 21, 2014)

That was written by someone who has never worked hard ever! Their logic "it's just a little manual labor for free. What's the big deal?"


----------

